# mulo bottle



## madman (May 29, 2005)

heres one i found today unfortunately  its damaged never saw this one any info   ????    mike its says mulo


----------



## bubbas dad (May 29, 2005)

hey madman
 how about a picture ot the whole bottle? can't tell if the shoulders a rounded or straight. embossed bottles in color are always nice.


----------



## madman (May 30, 2005)

hey john heres the pix you wanted, oh your bottle will be on the way soon!!!  mike


----------



## bubbas dad (May 30, 2005)

thats a pretty nice bottle. do you think it may have had a paper lable at one time? my guess would be some kind of fruit drink or ginger ale.


----------



## madman (May 31, 2005)

hey john its got a couple of nasty bruises near the base, im sure it had a paper label, but i found it in the early machine made layer of the dump, when did they start using the green glass on sodas mike


----------



## madman (May 31, 2005)

hey john heres some local sodas ive dug, thought you might enjoy them, happy huntng mike


----------



## madman (May 31, 2005)

one more


----------



## whosyerdaddy (May 31, 2005)

madman           theres been green sodas ever since there were sodas                 whosyer daddy !!


----------



## whosyerdaddy (May 31, 2005)

madman,         good lookin bottles  !!            keep it up man                               whosyer daddy !!


----------



## flasherr (May 31, 2005)

If I remember right I bought a case of mulos. I cant get to them now to make sure that what it was. But they came in a wooden box with a hinged lid. I believe they were a beer company that sold soda during prohibition times. I cant remember if mine had any labels on them but I have seen them with a grape label on them before. I know this isn't really any help but its all I can offer at this time.
 Brian


----------



## bubbas dad (May 31, 2005)

madman
 you've got some great bottles in those pictures. whenever i go to the fleamarket i zoom in on anything that's embossed and a soda. i have only seen one of the ones in your picture besides the coke. i really like the electric pure beverage. all of them are nice


----------



## madman (Jun 1, 2005)

hey thanks to john, brian and whos your daddy, for all the info you guys rule!!!! thanks  mike


----------



## madman (Jun 6, 2005)

hey guys yer right it was near beer, used during prohibition,  it was brewed by the muehlebach brewery of kansas city, until 1929, brewers would literally leave 1 oz of space at the top of the bottle, so people would buy alcohol at the local druggist and put it in the near beer   nice mike


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 6, 2005)

MADMAN    heres one just went on ebay    http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1350&item=6184944281&rd=1           whosyer !!


----------



## madman (Jun 7, 2005)

wow whos yer very nice  thanks for sharing   mike


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 6, 2006)

I found one of these Mulo bottles today.  The script is smaller and it has VERY crude seams which stop before the crown.  CONTENTS 10 FL.OZS.   O-N   NO24  No chips, 1 small scratch 1/4" long, bubbles, and a bubble which looks like a crack about 1/2" long, vertically in the middle of the bottle.  I'll get a pic up asap.


----------



## madman (Apr 8, 2006)

sounds neat love to see it mike


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 8, 2006)

Here's a pic


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 8, 2006)

One of the ID on the back. O-N NO 24


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 8, 2006)

One of the seam.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 8, 2006)

And one of the neck.  The seam stops here and the glass isn't as smooth.  Not rough, but mottled.


----------



## colacrazy_75 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey here is a couple pictures of a mulo bottle with the original paperlabel on it.


----------



## colacrazy_75 (Apr 17, 2006)

Heres my mean 1.4 pound gaurd dog. I can rest easy knowing that he is gaurding my pop bottle collection.


----------

